# Win95 won't detect mouse



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I have an old, old comp that my wife was using just to play games on. When we got a somewhat better one, I stored the old comp away.  (I have another one that I use every day.) Now I'm trying to get the tower working for my granddaughter to play games. When I first booted, before it started loading Windows, it said "Conflict I/O ports : 3F8.  I Googled it and found that I could change Serial 1 in bios to auto, which I did, and that got rid of the error message.  

Before I did that, however, I would hit F1 and it would go ahead and load Win95, but it would not, and still will not, detect the mouse. I have to do everything with the keyboard. That's a learning experience, since I had never had to do that before.  

It had a Logitech mouse driver before, but we didn't use it. When I checked in Device Mgr, there was only the Logitech mouse listed w/ an excl. mark next to it. I removed it, restarted, but still no mouse, not even in Device Mgr. I installed a standard serial mouse through add remove programs, but still no mouse. (Windows won't detect one unless I let Windows detect any uninstalled hardware. It did detect the mouse, installed the driver, and the next time I let Windows detect uninstalled hardware, the mouse didn't show up, but when booting up, Windows still doesn't detect one.)  

What do I do now? Whether or not this old comp is ever used again, I would still like the experience of fixing it. When I get the mouse working, I would like to reinstall Win95.

I will greatly appreciate any help I receive. :up: 

It may be tomorrow evening before I can respond to any replies.


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Try this: Go back into the CMOS / BIOS Setup, and DISABLE the serial (I/O) ports. Disabling both of them on the motherboard should make them available to Windows, and that just might solve your problems.

Don't forget to save your settings when you exit the CMOS...

Then, reboot the system, and let us know how this turns out.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Will try it and get back. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Should also mention that if my first suggestion doesn't work, go back into the CMOS Setup and enable ONE serial port, save your settings, and reboot.

The bottom line here is, don't be afraid to experiment; you probably can't make it worse than it already is. Of course, if you've also installed a serial printer... well, if nothing else, you'll learn as you go, and that should make this a worthwhile experience.  

Keep us posted...


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

sammysosa, I did what you suggested and still no luck. When I first cranked it up this evening and disabled both serials, when it rebooted, it stopped at the System Configuration screen. When I hit the reset button, it wouldn't reboot. I turned it off manually and it stopped at the initial screen, recognizing the drives. Reset just wouldn't work. I kept messing with it and it finally loaded.

If you or anyone else has any more suggestions, please sound off. I appreciate it very much!


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

One more thing I might add, the floppy hasn't worked for years. When I first got the comp from my daughter, I worked hours trying to get it going. Could only get it to read some of a disk. When I posted that here, and others have suggested the same, I was told it could be, and probably was, the motherboard. That may be the problem now. However, when I stored it away, it was working fine, except for the floppy. I used it for years that way.


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Try this: Boot the system into Safe Mode; if the mouse works, please post that information here. If it doesn't work, please open the Device Manager (while still in Safe Mode) and remove ANY rodents you find listed there. Then, reboot the system normally and see if Windows detects the mouse on bootup. If not, Windows should open a dialog box to inform you that no mouse is installed; it will then give you the opportunity to attach a mouse to the serial port, but it will warn you that you must shutdown IF you want to attach a PS/2 mouse. Remove and reinstall the serial mouse, but don't get your hope up that it will work.

If you get the message about NO mouse being found during normal bootup, that will be a good sign. If you DON'T get that message, we'll have to figure out why Windows isn't checking for the presence of a pointing device at bootup, so please pay attention during the reboot from Safe Mode into normal mode.

Keep these things in mind:

1. First, boot into Safe Mode, and let us know if the mouse works in Safe Mode (odds are slightly in favor of the chance that it WILL work in Safe Mode).

2. (Still in Safe Mode): If you get the message that Windows didn't detect a mouse at bootup, make note of it and post that information here when you can. You can try to attach a mouse when instructed, but if Windows can't find it at bootup, it isn't likely to find it when you remove it and reattach it to the serial port.

3. (Still in Safe Mode): If Windows did NOT find the mouse at bootup, open the Device Manager and remove ANY rodents listed there. Then reboot the system back into Safe Mode, and make good notes about what happened:

A. Windows DID find the mouse at bootup; OR,

B. Windows DIDN'T find the mouse at bootup, and notified you of that, then gave you the chance to attach a mouse before it finished booting into Safe Mode; OR,

C. Windows did NOT find the mouse at bootup, did NOT inform you of that, and you didn't find any mice listed in the Device Manager.

If Windows DID detect the mouse when booting into Safe mode, reboot the system normally and make a note of what happens:

I. After rebooting into normal mode, Windows found the mouse on bootup and your problem is solved; OR,

II. After rebooting into normal mode, Windows did NOT find the mouse on bootup, but it DID tell you about the missing mouse, and offered you the chance to attach a mouse to the serial port; OR,

III. After rebooting into normal mode, Windows did NOT find the mouse on bootup, did NOT offer you the chance to attach a mouse to the serial port, and there is no mouse showing in the Device Manager.

This is somewhat complicated, so please take your time and be methodical about solving this. Take good notes, and let us know what you learn.

Good luck; keep us posted.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

All of that I had already done. There is no mouse listed in device mgr. even after installing a standard serial mouse from onboard driver. It still won't detect the mouse. I'll go through the whole thing again and see if there is any change. What do we do after that?


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

OK, can't get it to boot. It got to the splash screen and locked. Have to reboot manually (reset won't work). The farthest it will go, if it gets that far, is the splash screen. Tried booting in safe mode - locked. Tried step-by-step and it locks when I hit enter. Guess the hard drive is trashed?


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, I actually don't think it is your harddrive being TRASHED; it probably just needs some brain-unscrambling...

I did a little digging and found this advice, which I've modified to apply to your system. If this works for you, we'll celebrate with a virtual beer. If not, you really won't be much worse off than you are right now.

First off, you'll need a boot disk; if you don't have one, you can download the win98_img.exe file from here:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win98_img.exe

Save it to the Desktop (easier to find), then put a (preferably NEW, CLEAN) floppy disk into the floppy drive. ALL OF THE EXISTING DATA already on the floppy will be destroyed...

Then, double-click on the win98_img.exe program, and follow the steps to create the floppy disk.

After that, you might have to enter the CMOS Setup program (press the DEL key at bootup) on the defective system, and make sure the system will boot from the floppy drive before it tries to boot from the harddrive.

Next, boot the old system with the newly-created floppy, then, when you see the A: prompt, type this:

"SCANREG C: /FIX /OPT" (no quotation marks)

then press Enter.

When Scanreg finishes repairing and optimizing the Windows Registry, you will get a dialog box telling you that. Press Enter to clear it.

When you see the A: prompt again, type this:

"SCANDISK C: /AUTOFIX" (no quotes)

then press Enter.

Scandisk will run, and it MIGHT need to make changes to your system. You can use a floppy disk (or MANY of them) to save an UnDo file, though I personally consider that a waste of time. Allow Scandisk to make whatever changes it decides are necessary, and when Scandisk finishes, you can choose to SAVE a report of the problems it found. Once that is done, exit Scandisk, and when you see the A: prompt again, shut down the system, remove the bootup floppy from the drive, and reboot the system.

Windows should load, and from that point forward, you should be able to get everything working again. I can't promise you this method will work for you (partly because I suspect that old system is using Windows 95), but it seems unbootable right now, and if those two apps (Scanreg and Scandisk) can unscramble the system brains, you should at least be able to boot into Windows again. You really can't hurt anything by trying this...

I'll check for an update from you when I can; hope this helps you get that rig kick-started again.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

In my previous post, I noted that the floppy in this machine hasn't worked for years. I do have a Win98 boot CD, but not sure if the CD driver is loaded in Dos. I don't know that much about it, but it seems to me, back when it was the only comp I had, while trying to do different things with it, that the driver was a Dos driver. Does that sound right? Anyway, I'll try it and if it will boot with it, I'll do what you suggested.

Thanks again for your patience and help!


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry about overlooking the floppy issue; I've got the flu, and focusing on details (not to mention typing) is a real problem for me right now.

If you can boot the system with a bootable CD, you won't be able to run those commands without making some changes. So, I've modified those previous instructions, and these are the DOS commands you should use if you can boot with the CD:

After booting with the CD, when you see the A: prompt, type this:

"C:" (no quotation marks)

You should then see the C: prompt, which will probably look like this:

C:\>

Type this:

"CD \Windows\Command\" (no quotes)

and press Enter.

Next, type this:

"SCANREG /FIX /OPT" (no quotes)

then press Enter.

When Scanreg finishes repairing and optimizing the Windows Registry, you will get a dialog box telling you that. Press Enter to clear it.

When you see the C:\Windows\Command\> prompt again, type this:

"SCANDISK /AUTOFIX" (no quotes)

then press Enter.

Scandisk will run, and it MIGHT need to make changes to your system. You can use a floppy disk (or MANY of them) to save an UnDo file, though I personally consider that a waste of time. Allow Scandisk to make whatever changes it decides are necessary, and when Scandisk finishes, you can choose to SAVE a report of the problems it found.

Once that is done, exit Scandisk, and when you see the C:\Windows\Command\> prompt again, shut down the system, remove the Windows CD from the CD-ROM drive, and reboot the system.

Windows should load, and from that point forward, you should be able to get everything working again. I can't promise you this method will work for you (partly because I suspect that old system is using Windows 95), but it seems unbootable right now, and if those two apps (Scanreg and Scandisk) can unscramble the system brains, you should at least be able to boot into Windows again. You really can't hurt anything by trying this...


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Got it to boot in safe mode. Went to dos prompt, typed ' scanreg /fix /opt ' no quotes - 'bad command or file name'. I'm running scandisk right now. Is it possible for Win95 to fix the registry? Was Win98 the first to have that feature?

Can I put in the Win95 disk and have it repair anything that's wrong?


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I booted with the CD, then typed ' scanreg /fix /opt ' and it said it found an error in system files but couldn't fix it, delete some files to free up some space on the HD. If that doesn't work, you will have to install windows on another drive.

I freed up some space, but it still says the same. I have 43mb free. The 600mb HD is partitioned and the other drive is 'Host for C: H'. How much free space does it need to fix the registry?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try the scandisk command Sammy posted,, it also repairs. And I may have missed but can you describe exactly what kind of mouse it is? Normal or different? Goes in the regular place that a mouse goes or is it a usb ported one...I seem to recall a version of 95 having usb software.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I ran scandisk. Found no errors.

I have two kinds of mice. One is a serial mouse like a touch pad on a notebook. The other is a ps2 connected via a serial/ps2 adapter, which is the one we were using when we quit using this machine. Both mice worked before.

I still have the 'Conflict I/O ports: 3f8' when I boot. The only way I can get rid of it is to change the bios, either disable one port or set it to auto.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you have another ps2 mouse? And also are you able to get to your desktop?


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes, I'll try yet another mouse. I can only boot in safe mode.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes I just finished the whole thing. Take a really good look around be sure there is nt a mouse in the device manager nor any mouse software in add/remove programs. If you have a ps/2 mouse and are going to plug it in a port for that mouse than be sure that ps/2 is enabled in the bios. At the moment thats all I can think of,,

Edit:
While your in the bios look around and see if there is anything else in there that refers to a mouse.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

If I may make a suggestion...

As I'm taking it this pc has no PS2 port, correct ?

What I would try is going into the BIOS and making both Serial Ports "Auto" and see if you get that same BIOS error, also when you make the change the BIOS when it reboots go back into the BIOS to make sure the changes have been saved ( you could have a bad CMOS battery, and it's not holding the changes )...

JMO...


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I have made the changes and the changes do remain.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

OK...that's good...

Can you answer this question for me?

As I'm taking it this pc has no PS2 port, correct ?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello Jedi,,,Merry after Christmas.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

And a Merry belated Christmas to you too Bandit


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

No ps2 port.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok...

That's sort of what I thought...

The problem is that some of the older pc's simply will not reconize a PS2 mouse that is using a serial adapter, ( I konw I haveon I built way back when that didn't have PS2 )...

Now correct me if I'm wrong you used a W98 CD-ROM to effect repairs on the W95 OS?

If so that's the main problem with it not booting in Normal Mode, and you only being able to boot into Safe Mode...

Since the W95 CD isn't bootable we're going to have to get a floppy drive in there that works...

Then you can go here http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm and get the W95 boot disk and boot the pc with it and then either repair the install or reformat and reinstall ( < that would be my choice ), after that if the mouse still doesn't work we can take it from there...

JMO...


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Good and bad news.

The good news: After setting the two serial ports to auto, it booted in normal mode.

The bad news: Still no mouse!

Right now I have the Win95 cd in replacing any files that are corrupt. Hopefully that will correct the problem. I'll let you know.

Jedi, I was only using a Win98 boot cd to hopefully restore/repair the registry.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Good luck to ya I hope it works!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

rameam said:


> Good and bad news.
> 
> The good news: After setting the two serial ports to auto, it booted in normal mode.
> 
> ...


All riiight we're getting somewhere...

Still got to be carefull using the W98 cd to repair anything on a W95 install ( at least according to my experience  )...

Hmmm...

Do you have another serial mouse ( that's not PS2 using an adapter )?

Also what is the manufacture of the PC ?


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

After letting the cd run its course and restarting, the mouse works! All I had to do was change it from left handed to right handed. Don't know why it came up that way, but its working now.

One other question before I close this thread. When I booted with the 98 boot cd, all I got was an A prompt. If I typed in C, hit enter, I got 'bad command or file name'. Any letter I typed in, I got the same. If I typed in 'dir' I got a list of what was on the cd. I could type 'fdisk' and get the fdisk box. 

Then I tried putting the win95 cd in and typing 'setup'. Bad command or file name. When I boot with the cd, how do I get the win95 cd to run, or will it only do a full installation from a prompt? I have another HD with win95 on it that will not boot and I would like to repair the OS on it also. I didn't try typing 'dir' with the 95 disk in, or would that get me anywhere?

I sure appreciate all of you!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

rameam said:


> After letting the cd run its course and restarting, the mouse works! All I had to do was change it from left handed to right handed. Don't know why it came up that way, but its working now.
> 
> One other question before I close this thread. When I booted with the 98 boot cd, all I got was an A prompt. If I typed in C, hit enter, I got 'bad command or file name'. Any letter I typed in, I got the same. If I typed in 'dir' I got a list of what was on the cd. I could type 'fdisk' and get the fdisk box.
> 
> ...


Well...that's good that it will boot with the mouse being seen, and working now...



> When I booted with the 98 boot cd, all I got was an A prompt. If I typed in C, hit enter, I got 'bad command or file name'


Did you try *c:* the *:* tells the OS that it is a drive...



> Then I tried putting the win95 cd in and typing 'setup'. Bad command or file name.


Don't know what actuall transpired here, but you will need a W95 floppy in order to reinstall the W95 OS...

And this...



> After letting the cd run its course and restarting, the mouse works! All I had to do was change it from left handed to right handed.


Got me bumfulzzzled here, maybe some of the W95 components are still corrupt ( IMHO ), it shouldn't matter if you choose left or right handed mouse...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

> Then I tried putting the win95 cd in and typing 'setup'. Bad command or file name.


Did you type?
E:\>Setup
D:\>Setup


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Will try all you suggested. Let you know if it works.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

If it's working don't know if I would try anything, unless you want to start a new...

IMHO... don't know what is up with the left/right mouse other that corrupt OS files, but if it is working I'd leave it alone...

JMO...


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes, Bandit, I had forgotten the colon. I hadn't had occasion to type from an A prompt in a while.

I was able to hook up the second HD, boot with the 98cd, type X:, insert the win95 cd, type setup, and away we went. I now have two HD's that will boot. The only problem on the last one is the icon shows UDF, instead of the normal icon for a fixed drive. That used to be the icon for my cd player, but now it's on the second HD. If I double click on it, it wants to install UDF Reader. I let it do it, but it still wants to install it everytime I click on it. The only way I can open the drive is by right clicking, then click open. Is there anyway to change that?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Now Im stumped. Are you saying the Icon is crosslinked in some way like it thinks its a cd drive? Do this,,,is the option there if you right click to create a shortcut? Create one if you can then rightclick the shortcut and select propertys.. What is its target?

Edit: If its 95 try scandisk. If its 98 try running scandisk first and then if no joy type
scanreg /fix 
in the run box and click ok. If it runs the registry repair then ok..if not and you get a dos window type Y for yes and enter then restart.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

It is 95, and I will try scandisk. Right now I have a 2.5 g HD in it formatting. I want to reinstall win95 on it too. This comp is real old and I'm doing all this just for the experience in case I have to one day do the same on one of my better comps. I originally started working on it to give to my granddaughter, but for Christmas, SC brought her and her brother a new Dell to share.

Will ck this asap and get back to you.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

If I need to start a new thread for this, say so. The 2.5 g HD I formatted: When I try to install win95 it says there is no dos partition. When I run fdisk it says the partition is already there and active. Am I missing something?


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, so I had to play golf today, but now that that awful experience is over (I jest), we can get on to more serious matters.

Bandit, I did what you suggested, and clicking on Find Target opens my computer and highlights the C drive. When I right click on the C drive, the menu has a listing for Auto Play. Apparently it thinks the C drive is a CD Rom. The right click menu for the CD Rom does not have Auto Play, but does have Eject, but its not on the right click menu for the C drive. Weird, huh?

I do have Tweak UI on disk which I could install on the drive and repair the icons, if you think that would do the trick. Or is there an easier solution?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I think that program would work easier than anything I could think of.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Tweak UI didn't change it. Any other suggestions?


----------

